# Working House Fire - Leonardtown



## popsicle

DOMITILLA CT (Academy Hills) Leonardtown.  Originally called in as people trapped.  I have no confirmation of that.


----------



## LVFD Member

popsicle said:


> DOMITILLA CT (Academy Hills) Leonardtown.  Originally called in as people trapped.  I have no confirmation of that.



Nobody was trapped in the fire. I just got back from the fire. Nobody was home when the fire started.


----------



## popsicle

Glad to hear that nobody was home.  Sorry for the family's loss


----------



## Chasey_Lane

For anyone with interest in donating to this family (mom and 3 young kids), please let me know.  They are friends of mine and lost everything!


----------



## frequentflier

Chasey_Lane said:


> For anyone with interest in donating to this family (mom and 3 young kids), please let me know.  They are friends of mine and lost everything!



What size is the Mom? I may be able to help with clothing. You can pm me if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

frequentflier said:


> What size is the Mom? I may be able to help with clothing. You can pm me if you don't want to post publicly.



Just sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## CRHS89

Kids ages/sizes/genders?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Chasey_Lane said:


> For anyone with interest in donating to this family (mom and 3 young kids), please let me know.  They are friends of mine and lost everything!



I may have some clothes I can donate. Do  you have sizes needed for Mom and kids?  PM me if you need to.  So sorry for their loss, but glad they werent at home when the fire started.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chasey_Lane said:


> Just sent you a PM.  Thanks!



sizes? I have tons of kids clothes if they will work. Be happy to help out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mom wears a size XS/0, the boy is in a 5T and so is one of the girls.  The baby girl wears 24 month clothes.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

House items are greatly needed -- (kitchen items, towels, linens, etc).  If anyone has stuff they would like to get rid of, let me know.  There are a few drop off locations in the area, one of them being a business.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chasey_Lane said:


> House items are greatly needed -- (kitchen items, towels, linens, etc).  If anyone has stuff they would like to get rid of, let me know.  There are a few drop off locations in the area, one of them being a business.



can you pm drop off locations (if you don't want to put them out here). I don't have boy clothes, but may have some girl stuff and house items.


----------



## ICit

Chasey_Lane said:


> House items are greatly needed -- (kitchen items, towels, linens, etc).  If anyone has stuff they would like to get rid of, let me know.  There are a few drop off locations in the area, one of them being a business.





pm me some drop off points... have stuff that needs to go!


----------



## Dymphna

Chasey_Lane said:


> The baby girl wears 24 month clothes.
> 
> Thanks!!


My baby girl just outgrew her 24M stuff and I haven't gone all through her drawers yet.  I'm sure I've got all she needs because I think my girl was in that size for a whole year.  Let me know where to take it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dymphna said:


> My baby girl just outgrew her 24M stuff and I haven't gone all through her drawers yet.  I'm sure I've got all she needs because I think my girl was in that size for a whole year.  Let me know where to take it.



I emailed huntr with some information.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Danzig

Wonder if she still needs donations?

Woman Charged with Arson in Leonardtown House Fire | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## kwillia

Danzig said:


> Wonder if she still needs donations?
> 
> Woman Charged with Arson in Leonardtown House Fire | Southern Maryland News Net



Wow.


----------



## JenniferCNJR

Exactly, wow.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I feel bad for her kids, I feel bad for the kind people that donated for her, glad the kids got what they needed, her not so much.  Very sad.


----------



## Danzig

And people ask "why do you take photos of the home owner crying at their house fire?" Know you know, I just need to dig these ones out now.

99% of the time they sit on a hard drive for years going unseen forever.


----------



## Dymphna

I want my stuff back


----------



## ICit

Dymphna said:


> I want my stuff back



yes... I feel ya!!  

I do as well!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

Dymphna said:


> I want my stuff back


 
If it's any comfort, at least the children's clothes helped out the children who were totally innocent in this and yet still suffered the loss of all of their belongings (including beloved toys, etc.).

Must have been some real serious desperation there to motivate someone to set fire to their home with children around.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Danzig said:


> Wonder if she still needs donations?
> 
> Woman Charged with Arson in Leonardtown House Fire | Southern Maryland News Net


 I just found out about this last night.  I really, really, really hope this is not true.  However, if she's been served, there must be good and reasonable proof.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Chasey_Lane said:


> I just found out about this last night.  I really, really, really hope this is not true.  However, if she's been served, there must be good and _reasonable proof_.



Charred remains of the house, I'm-a guessin'.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chasey_Lane said:


> I just found out about this last night.  I really, really, really hope this is not true.  However, if she's been served, there must be good and reasonable proof.



I wish it weren't true as well. 

I stood in her driveway balling my eyes out for her and her kids. My 6 year old asked me for weeks if our house would burn down too. My kid went through her stuff and donated for this family. I donated stuff for them. I feel so bad for the innocent children that this affected. How could she put her kids through that? It affected MY kid, and she only saw the house. I'm very sad.

I hope the kids are okay.


----------



## jetmonkey

RIP Sister Mary Domitilla


----------



## Baja28

jetmonkey said:


> RIP Sister Mary Domitilla


OMFG!!  You had her?  You went to Holy Angels?


----------



## daylily

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I wish it weren't true as well.
> 
> I stood in her driveway balling my eyes out for her and her kids. My 6 year old asked me for weeks if our house would burn down too. My kid went through her stuff and donated for this family. I donated stuff for them. I feel so bad for the innocent children that this affected. How could she put her kids through that? It affected MY kid, and she only saw the house. I'm very sad.
> 
> I hope the kids are okay.



Unfortunately it just goes to show us that we don't always know people as well as we think we do. I really feel bad for those poor kids......their mother is obviously royally effed up. I hope they're staying with someone fit to care for them who loves them.


----------



## ICit

everytime I read this... the more upset I get!!!


----------



## itsbob

twinoaks207 said:


> Must have been some real serious desperation there to motivate someone to set fire to their home with children around.



Or she's just a real dirtbag that thought she could make some money.. 

I'm sure the judge(s) in this county will get to the bottom of it, and sentence her to some hard probation..


----------



## ICit

I am still really bitter about this whole thing.... all of the stuff I dontated her her... could have still been sitting around my place... and I could have donated to people who REALLY NEEDED IT... 

I THINK SHE SHOULD DONATED EVERYTHING SHE WAS GIVEN... AND HAS NOW TO THE PEOPLE WHO REALLY NEED IT....


----------



## NurseSherri

Holy Cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!


----------



## ICit

nursesherri said:


> holy cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!



wow...


----------



## frequentflier

NurseSherri said:


> Holy Cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!



I'm sure your having moved in will bring good karma to the house!


----------



## Retrodeb54

frequentflier said:


> I'm sure your having moved in will bring good karma to the house!



I'm not so sure its a good idea to give up exactly where you live on a public forum though. Just sayin'.You may want to reconsider, this is the internet and is full of crazies.


----------



## PJay

^
Exactly. She needs to delete her post. Understand her being shocked, though.


----------



## General Lee

Can't delete, if someone quotes her. The "quoter" has to edit their post as well.


----------



## abcxyz

NurseSherri said:


> Holy Cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!



How fitting- not in a bad way, just seems to fit by the way you rolled in to SOMD.


----------



## Hank

abcxyz said:


> How fitting- not in a bad way, just seems to fit by the way you rolled in to SOMD.



dramatically?


----------



## DoWhat

NurseSherri said:


> Holy Cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!



Have you had any weird people visit your house since you revealed where you live?


----------



## PJay




----------



## Retrodeb54

General Lee said:


> Can't delete, if someone quotes her. The "quoter" has to edit their post as well.



She could have edited and cleared the text out. 

...and it was just quoted again in the ..'school tomorrow thread?' she started. She ignored my post so I guess she doesn't care. *shrugs*


----------



## NurseSherri

Retrodeb54 said:


> She could have edited and cleared the text out.
> 
> ...and it was just quoted again in the ..'school tomorrow thread?' she started. She ignored my post so I guess she doesn't care. *shrugs*



I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page.  I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.


----------



## NurseSherri

Retrodeb54 said:


> She could have edited and cleared the text out.
> 
> ...and it was just quoted again in the ..'school tomorrow thread?' she started. She ignored my post so I guess she doesn't care. *shrugs*



I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.


----------



## DoWhat

NurseSherri said:


> Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.



What kind ya got?


----------



## Hank

NurseSherri said:


> I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page.  I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.





NurseSherri said:


> I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.



Good Lord!


----------



## mamaof1

Sherri- I really think they were trying to give out helpful advice, as far as giving out your location.   If you look through the archives of past posts- there have been a few loose cannons on here... Some that have even gone thru court orders and such.  Those are just the folks that identify themselves, I'm certain there are a whole host of others that view posts without ever logging in.  

The advice was of helpful nature; to keep you and your family safe.    If you need help deleting info/post maybe Vrai can help- all you gotta do is ask her.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> Good Lord!



makes you want to sign up for direct tv just to help her out, doesn't it?


----------



## abcxyz

NurseSherri said:


> I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.



LOL- you are going to fit in around these parts just fine....


----------



## General Lee

NurseSherri said:


> I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.



It didn't take you long to find the #######s on the forum. Happens to everyone. If you visit enough you'll learn to ignore them. Easy to tell who has a life by their post counts. 

There are certain "cliques" on the board who gang up on others. Pay them no attention and they'll move on to the next newb.


----------



## mamatutu

NurseSherri said:


> I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page.  I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.



Hey, hey, Sherri! Whoa!  Retrodeb is the last person you should be picking on.  She is wonderful, and always concerned about other forumites.  The thing is you can't just come waltzing into this forum; it is more of a hip hop at first!   It is a community made up of many different personalities.  There is a testing time if you choose to post on a regular basis.  Trust me, I know.  My testing time lasted quite a while.  Imo, if you choose to stick it out, you will find that this forum is fun, entertaining, informative, and one of a kind!  That is why I am still here. 

Also, be careful what you say here as in referencing firearms, and all.


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Hey, hey, Sherri! Whoa!  Retrodeb is the last person you should be picking on.  She is wonderful, and always concerned about other forumites.  The thing is you can't just come waltzing into this forum; it is more of a hip hop at first!   It is a community made up of many different personalities.  There is a testing time if you choose to post on a regular basis.  Trust me, I know.  My testing time lasted quite a while.  Imo, if you choose to stick it out, you will find that this forum is fun, entertaining, informative, and one of a kind!  That is why I am still here.
> 
> Also, be careful what you say here as in referencing firearms, and all.



 The forum expert has spoken. I think Retrodeb can take care of herself.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> The forum expert has spoken. I think Retrodeb can take care of herself.



Yes she can!  But, thank you!


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Yes she can!  But, thank you!


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


>



It is ok, Kat.  I think we will always be at odds.  I don't understand it, but I will go with it.  I have always told you that your hub is awesome, your dog is awesome, etc., but you want to keep up the fight.  That's ok.  It's all good.  No skin off me!


----------



## Retrodeb54

NurseSherri said:


> *I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page. * I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.



WOW..a internet threat. Noted.

I never said I wanted to come over, I was only trying to get you to edit the info for your benefit not mine. From the day you posted it. I was being nice, the first time and the second time as well as this the third and last time. What is the regular page?

You've shown your true colors in this post and I've shown mine.


----------



## Retrodeb54

NurseSherri said:


> I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.



Then why post if you don't follow up on the replies? Some replies could be helpful. I know a lot often are bs comments, thats the way forums are. We all get those.


----------



## Retrodeb54

General Lee said:


> It didn't take you long to find the #######s on the forum. Happens to everyone. If you visit enough you'll learn to ignore them. Easy to tell who has a life by their post counts.
> 
> There are certain "cliques" on the board who gang up on others. Pay them no attention and they'll move on to the next newb.



To advise that giving the exact location of her home is not a good idea makes me a bad person? I was only concerned. Oh, and I'm not in any clique here or anywhere else. I don't know anyone on here. 

Yes look at post counts, but also look how long these people have been here.


----------



## mamatutu

Retrodeb54 said:


> To advise that giving the exact location of her home is not a good idea makes me a bad person? I was only concerned. Oh, and I'm not in any clique here or anywhere else. I don't know anyone on here.
> 
> Yes look at post counts, but also look how long these people have been here.



I can tell that you are upset, and you should be.  Sherri doesn't know you, and how can she?  Stupid internet that causes pain to people, but we bring it on ourselves when we participate.  I tried to explain it to her.  So, she will get it, or not.  GL is right.  If you can't tell the difference between an ####### member and a well intentioned member, then you shouldn't be here, or you are just here to be an #######.  Huggy chain.


----------



## General Lee

Retrodeb54 said:


> To advise that giving the exact location of her home is not a good idea makes me a bad person? I was only concerned. Oh, and I'm not in any clique here or anywhere else. I don't know anyone on here.
> 
> Yes look at post counts, but also look how long these people have been here.



No no no, I agree with not giving her home location. My post was not meant towards you directly, just a broad statement based on her fiery reaction.


----------



## Retrodeb54

General Lee said:


> No no no, I agree with not giving her home location. My post was not meant towards you directly, just a broad statement based on her fiery reaction.



Misunderstanding sorry. Since she attacked me and you quoted her in your post I thought you were speaking of me. np


----------



## MarieB

Bay_Kat said:


> makes you want to sign up for direct tv just to help her out, doesn't it?


----------



## MJ

NurseSherri said:


> I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page.  I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? Come meet my shotgun, a**hole.



Wow, I'd tell you to step away from the forum for awhile, but this is quite entertaining. 



General Lee said:


> It didn't take you long to find the #######s on the forum. Happens to everyone. If you visit enough you'll learn to ignore them. Easy to tell who has a life by their post counts.
> 
> There are certain "cliques" on the board who gang up on others. Pay them no attention and they'll move on to the next newb.



Please call out these "cliques". I can't think of any.


----------



## NurseSherri

mamaof1 said:


> Sherri- I really think they were trying to give out helpful advice, as far as giving out your location.   If you look through the archives of past posts- there have been a few loose cannons on here... Some that have even gone thru court orders and such.  Those are just the folks that identify themselves, I'm certain there are a whole host of others that view posts without ever logging in.
> 
> The advice was of helpful nature; to keep you and your family safe.    If you need help deleting info/post maybe Vrai can help- all you gotta do is ask her.



I TOTALLY get that mamaof1... my issue is that if I don't respond within 2 seconds, I MUST be just IGNORING sound advice from the WISE ONES.  It is irritating to say the least.  What am I going to do now?  Everyone I meet seems to know I live in the crazy fire house...  if someone is going to be foolish enough to come and mess with me, they will have me and my 17 year military man to contend with.


----------



## NurseSherri

mamatutu said:


> Hey, hey, Sherri! Whoa!  Retrodeb is the last person you should be picking on.  She is wonderful, and always concerned about other forumites.  The thing is you can't just come waltzing into this forum; it is more of a hip hop at first!   It is a community made up of many different personalities.  There is a testing time if you choose to post on a regular basis.  Trust me, I know.  My testing time lasted quite a while.  Imo, if you choose to stick it out, you will find that this forum is fun, entertaining, informative, and one of a kind!  That is why I am still here.
> 
> Also, be careful what you say here as in referencing firearms, and all.



Just to be clear, I was referencing firearms as a point of SELF PROTECTION ONLY***  If some weirdo is going to come to my house cause they are a lurking weirdo stalker, then I don't play victim very well.


----------



## NurseSherri

mamatutu said:


> It is ok, Kat.  I think we will always be at odds.  I don't understand it, but I will go with it.  I have always told you that your hub is awesome, your dog is awesome, etc., but you want to keep up the fight.  That's ok.  It's all good.  No skin off me!



seems she likes to pick on people... no worries, mama tutu!  My ex has a great quote... you "might as well get Happy in those pants that you got Crappy".. always makes me laugh... or, "neener, neener, I'm in a good mood and you're NOT!"


----------



## NurseSherri

Retrodeb54 said:


> Then why post if you don't follow up on the replies? Some replies could be helpful. I know a lot often are bs comments, thats the way forums are. We all get those.



Like I SAID, I didn't SEE them for God's sake!


----------



## RoseRed

NurseSherri said:


> I TOTALLY get that mamaof1... my issue is that if I don't respond within 2 seconds, I MUST be just IGNORING sound advice from the WISE ONES.  It is irritating to say the least.  What am I going to do now?  Everyone I meet seems to know I live in the crazy fire house...  if someone is going to be foolish enough to come and mess with me, they will have me and my 17 year military man to contend with.



Stranger things have happened.  Over the years, there have been several scary loons on here.  Just sayin...


----------



## Retrodeb54

On the 13th, we went from here...



NurseSherri said:


> Holy Cow!  I just moved into this house and this is just so crazy!  I just found all kinds of pictures of the fire.  It is so so weird!  I talked to the owner and he said that all the charges were dropped for lack of evidence!!  I can't believe it!





Retrodeb54 said:


> I'm not so sure its a good idea to give up exactly where you live on a public forum though. Just sayin'.You may want to reconsider, this is the internet and is full of crazies.




To *HERE* attacking me w/ threats and name calling. On the 21st, many days later. 



NurseSherri said:


> I didn't even see these replies anywhere in the regular page.  I am really SO FREAKING SICK OF YOUR ATTITUDES.  JUST PISS OFF ALREADY. Enough of the "she doesn't care" "she doesn't take advice" bullish*t.. I'm REALLY starting to get aggravated by some of you people.  You wanna come over?? *Come meet my shotgun, a**hole*.





NurseSherri said:


> I mean, do you think I just sit at my computer WAITING for someone to respond to my posts?? Get a grip.  Get a LIFE!  I'm really starting to HATE it here.



*TO HERE* today. Still with tough guy threats, although back peddling.



NurseSherri said:


> *Just to be clear, I was referencing firearms as a point of SELF PROTECTION ONLY***  *If some weirdo is going to come to my house cause they are a lurking weirdo stalker, then I don't play victim very well.



*Ending here. Late answer to my old post to stir the pot again. *



NurseSherri said:


> Like I SAID, I didn't SEE them for God's sake!



Honestly, I did nothing against you. I only tried to be nice and help. Anyone can see that. I don't carry myself that way. Please just back off and let it go and stop attacking me. I've had enough of this.


----------



## NurseSherri

Retrodeb54 said:


> On the 13th, we went from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To *HERE* attacking me w/ threats and name calling. On the 21st, many days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO HERE* today. Still with tough guy threats, although back peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ending here. Late answer to my old post to stir the pot again. *
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I did nothing against you. I only tried to be nice and help. Anyone can see that. I don't carry myself that way. Please just back off and let it go and stop attacking me. I've had enough of this.


 
I wasn't even replying to you today.  I replied to three other people to clarify where I was coming from.  If I didn't see your posts, and then see that, "guess she doesn't care" type attitude, it is annoying.  I don't know why you are so butt hurt by this whole thing when you started it.  The gun thing wasn't a "tough guy threat" but one of protecting myself from any weirdo coming to my house because they know where I live.  My point was that I don't like when people jump to conclusions that I am not going to take their advice because I don't respond or post within a short period of time, and then accuse me of not caring or wanting advice.  It is annoying, period.


----------



## Retrodeb54

Today.


NurseSherri said:


> Like I SAID, I didn't SEE them for God's sake!



I'm not butt hurt. lol

Done


----------



## abcxyz

MTT alter ego?


----------



## Hank

abcxyz said:


> MTT alter ego?



We needed one more freak around here! Thanks, Nurse Ratched!


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> We needed one more freak around here! Thanks, Nurse Ratched!



Kathy Bates can play her in the forum movie.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Wow, I guess Erica was not convicted of arson.  Interesting. 

https://www.facebook.com/ericapohnel


----------



## getbent

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> Wow, I guess Erica was not convicted of arson.  Interesting.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ericapohnel



Different name and moved away ...Hmm.


----------



## Gilligan

Dang. I almost missed this tread entirely.  We need something like the famous Batman silhouette spotlight to shine up at the clouds, for threads like this one.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> Dang. I almost missed this tread entirely.  We need something like the famous Batman silhouette spotlight to shine up at the clouds, for threads like this one.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

getbent said:


> Different name and moved away ...Hmm.



She's divorced (or going through one), so it's not unusual to revert back to your maiden name.  She has no family in MD -- it was her, her husband (at the time), and their 3 kids.  She moved to be closer to family.  The husband doesn't live in MD either.


----------



## getbent

Chasey_Lane said:


> She's divorced (or going through one), so it's not unusual to revert back to your maiden name.  She has no family in MD -- it was her, her husband (at the time), and their 3 kids.  She moved to be closer to family.  The husband doesn't live in MD either.



True (changing her name) but the story always struck me as fishy.  She struck me as not quite right and although I don't know her well enough, I would have sworn she had an eating disorder.  She had to be the skinniest pregnant chick I've ever seen.


----------



## MarieB

getbent said:


> True (changing her name) but the story always struck me as fishy.  She struck me as not quite right and although I don't know her well enough, I would have sworn she had an eating disorder.  She had to be the skinniest pregnant chick I've ever seen.




Did you see the photo at that link?  It's kind of ironic considering the last name


I don't know why someone with young children would revert back to a maiden name.  Perhaps it's to run away from your past


----------



## desertrat

RoseRed said:


> Stranger things have happened.  Over the years, there have been several scary loons on here.  Just sayin...



Hey!


----------



## getbent

MarieB said:


> Did you see the photo at that link?  It's kind of ironic considering the last name
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone with young children would revert back to a maiden name.  Perhaps it's to run away from your past



I thought the same thing too.


----------

